# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Faiccos Italian Specialties

## Peter NJ

Just saw this place on the food network it will be a must stop next visit maybe tomorrow to pick up some subs







http://newyork.seriouseats.com/2013/...t-village.html

----------


## andynap

What's a sub.

----------


## MIke R

It's an underwater boat or a sandwich  depending where you re from


hey Peter nice avatar .......Southside Johnny is  doing a special concert there end of February doing  nothing but Bruce songs ..I m trying to work  it out to get down there for it

----------


## Peter NJ

Sounds like a great show Mike but be prepared to not move inside it will be wall to wall people those days are over for me.

----------


## MIke R

Place looks very similar  to a place I regularly go to  in Bostons North End 


https://salumeriaitaliana.com

----------


## Peter NJ

Yea it does I cant wait to try the place in the City

----------

